# Read Me: Poetry Posting Guidelines



## Pawn

N*ew members no longer need to make 10 valid posts on the site before they can post their own work. The Poets' Showcase is to showcase your work only. If you require in-depth critique please post to the Poetry and Lyrics Workshop*


*Posting your poems.*

Don't flood the forums with new submissions. Anything over two poems per 24 hours will be removed;
One poem per thread;
If your work is potentially offensive, include a language warning in the title
The work you post must be your own creative work, though we do allow quotes of a small portion of work attributed to others.
If you quote from existing music or poetry, or any other source, it is mandatory that you cite properly: name of the author, title of the work, what lines are used, a link to where it can be found. *Not citing properly will result in the poem being removed without any warning*.

*Getting replies*

To get people to reply to your work, reply to theirs. 
If you want to get the most out of the feedback you're given, or have a particular issue with your work, ask questions;
Always reply to comments people leave on your work. It's not just good manners: if members find you unresponsive they'll stop looking at your work altogether;

*Posting replies*

Don't be afraid of replying! Like any skill, critical analysis improves with use. As you read and constructively comment on more poems, your ability to do so will improve;
Fluff comments like "Good job!" or "Not bad." will be removed. Advise why you like certain use of language, or why a particular line felt  out of place?
Never question the truth to the feelings of the author - we're all here to learn and improve, and we've no chance of doing so without absolute honesty;
There is a line between negative feedback and rudeness.
Do not post original works of your own as a response to the thread of another. Original work posted as a reply in the thread of another will be immediately removed upon discovery.


----------



## Darren White

The guidelines are updated, to reflect the current situation.


----------

